# whats the rule here?



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

saw the dnr answer this question a Pike that was speared and 2 inches short.....fish was bleeding but alive yet and released by the fisherman after a short argument.
...size limits and spearing never made sense to me but it is what it is

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Ticket, you can't open that Pandora's box.

Ah, yes officer, all 7 of these walleyes swallowed the hook, I am just doing my duty here.

Also, you have a choice. Since you are panfishing the lures should be relatively cheap, cut the line. Fish can breakdown hooks quickly.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

friZZleFry419 said:


> I just cut the line or try work it out and throw it down the hole...something will eat it eventually if it does not survive. ..cray fish gotta eat too ya know.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Reminds me of Clint Eastwood's line "buzzards got to eat, same as the worms."


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I often cut the line but some trout seem to die if you look at them wrong! I always remind myself that mother nature can clean herself up pretty fast and the crayfish and turtles raccoons etc will take advantage quickly. Look at how many salmon die in the river systems in the fall. They arent there long.

Ganzer


----------

